# Netzwerk Modul

## eine Sage

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mal wieder Fragen...

Und zwar weiss ich nicht welches Netzwerkmodul ich nehmen soll.

Das oft genannte pcnet32 gibt ein

```

/lib/modues/2.4.20-xfs_pre2/kernel/drivers/net/pcnet32.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IQ parameters.

You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs_pre2/kernel/drivers/net/pcnet32.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs_pre2/kernel/drivers/net/pcnet32.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs_pre2/kernel/drivers/net/pcnet32.o: insmod pcnet32 failed

```

zurueck. Das gleiche kommt auch bei ca. 15 anderen Modulen, das einzige was bisher nichts zurueckgab war plip. Aber ein eth0 ...  bekomme ich trotzdem nicht als Output bei ifconfig!

Was kann ich machen?

Danke

eure Sage

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

ich würde mal sagen, dass kommt darauf an, was für eine Netzwerkkarte Du hast.

----------

## eine Sage

Das stand leider in keiner Rechnung/Quittung/Beschreibung...

Immer nur " LAN 10/100Mbps intern".

Die /proc/pci sagt:

"Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 16)"

Hilft das weiter?

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

dann solllte "8139too" der korekte Treiber sein. Versuch also mal "modprobe 8139too".

----------

## eine Sage

Danke.

Der scheint zu funktionieren...

Woher weisst du das, gibt es sowas wie iene Liste?

----------

## bs

Im  Ethernet-HOWTO findet sich eine ausführliche Beschreibung verschiedener Netzwerkkarten bzw. Chips

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

habe eben im Kernel nachgeschaut, welche Treiber für die Karte zur Verfügung stehen.   :Wink: 

----------

## eine Sage

Ok, bootstrab ist in 5h durch! Bei einem 533Mhz Notebook... das ist sehr lange...

Aber weiter... in der Anleitung steht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Damit Ihr Kernel fehlerfrei funktioniert, müssen Sie sicherstellen, dass einige wichtige Optionen aktiviert sind und nicht als Modul kompiliert werden. Sie müssen die Option "Code maturity level options --> Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" aktivieren, damit alle nötigen Optionen verfügbar sind. Im Menü "File systems" aktivieren Sie den Punkt "Device File System". (Beachten Sie, dass Sie die "/dev/pts file system support" Option nicht aktivieren müssen.) Sie müssen außerdem noch den Punkt "Virtual Memory Filesystem" aktivieren. Entsprechend der Dateisysteme, die Sie verwenden wollen, aktivieren Sie die Unterstützung für ReiserFS ("Reiserfs support"), Ext3 ("Ext3 journalling file system support") oder XFS ("SGI XFS filesystem support"). Es ist immer eine gute Idee, auch die Ext2 Unterstützung ("Second extended fs support") einzubinden, auch wenn Sie es nicht verwenden. Wenn Sie IDE Festplatten verwenden, sollten Sie zusätzlich die Option "USE DMA by default" aktivieren, da die Festplatten sonst sehr langsam sind. Natürlich muss dazu die Unterstützung für IDE Festplatten ("IDE disk support") mit einkompiliert werden, da der Kernel diese Platten sonst nicht sieht.

 

Wie aktiviere ich diese Optionen? In einer Config _vor_ dem kompilieren, oder fragt er mich irgendwie? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich Angst habe das ganze wieder zu verlieren...

das wuerde dann wieder ewig dauern, bis ich das nochmal durch habe!

----------

## bs

Wie in der Anleitung beschrieben:

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

Die einzelnen Optionen werden dann mit 'y' aktiviert, mit 'n' deaktiviert. 'm' als Eingabe bei einer Option bewirkt, dass die betr. Option als Modul kompiliert wird. Beim Beenden fragt das Konfigurationsmenü, ob es die neue Konfiguration speichern soll. 

Eine Ausführliche Beschreibung findet sich im Kernel-HOWTO

----------

## eine Sage

Hm. Soweit komme ich gar nicht!

Seht selbst:

```

cdimage linux # make menuconfig

/bin/sh: line 1: gcc: command not found

rm- include/asm

( cd include ; ln -sf asm-i386 asm)

make -C scripts/lxdialog all 

make[1]: Entering directory '/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-xfs-r2/scripts/lxdialog'

/bin/sh: line 1: gcc: command not found

>> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.

>>

>> You must have Ncurses installed in order

>> to use 'make menuconfig'

make[1]: *** [ncurses] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-xfs-r2/scripts/lxdialog'

make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2

cdimage linux #

```

Ncurses sollte doch mit emerge system installiert werden?! Sicherheitshalber habe ich es nochmals installiert dannach, doch wieder der gleiche Fehler.

Ausserdem dachte ich, ich arbeitete auf bash?!

----------

## razorbuzz

probier bitte mal:

env-update && source /etc/profile

danach sollte es gehen

stand glaube ich bei tipps und trichs

----------

## eine Sage

Ja, danke, das geht!

Obwohl ich sicher war, das schon davor ausgefuehrt zu haben, es war sogar noch im "Cache" (wie nennt man den Befehlsspeicher?)

Kernel kompiliert!

----------

## eine Sage

Ich komm doch nicht ohne (fuer mich) loesbare Probleme durch!

Die Installation ging sauber durch, hab geumountet, nur /etc/gentoo war nicht wegzumounten, weil too busy. Also ausgelassen und reboot.

Der reboot will nicht, keine Ahnung warum, also nach ca. 5min ein harter Reboot.

Was begruesst mich? Grub schon, aber mit Eingeabeaufforderung!

Also "grub>"

Ich denk mir, nagut, dann geb ich den Kernel an und suche mal nach dem Fehler in einer Config...

Aber, da ist kein Kernel in der Bootpartition! Jedenfalls nicht soweit ich sehe... das bzImage schon, aber kein kernel!

Nun bin ich (schon wieder) aufgeschmissen...

----------

## // .Kn0rki

fehler in /etc/fstab?

----------

## eine Sage

Ich sehe ja den inhalt... aber wie boote ich nun, bzw. aendere eine verantwortliche Config

----------

## Egal

die bzImage ist der kernel ..

also im grub-shell folgendes:

root (hdX,X)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hdXX

boot

(hdX,X) ist die Boot-Partition

und

/dev/hdXX die Root-Partition

wenn du zusätzliche kernel-parameter brauchst

hänst du sie einfach an die kernel zeile dran

----------

## eine Sage

Ich werde hier noch bloed bei!

Antwort:

```

Uncompressing Linux... Ok, bootong the Kernel

_

```

Mehr ist nicht...

Das heisst wohl ich hab mich verkompiliert?!

Und wie brech ich das ab in der GRUB-shell?

----------

## eine Sage

Und muss ich nun die ganze Installation wiederholen oder kann ich den Kernel direkt irgendwie neu kompilieren, und vor allem, was ist falsch? Ich habe mich gnau an die Installationsanleitung gehalten, nur bei dem PCMCIA (hiess so glaub ich) wusst ich nichts mit anzufangen, obwohl es auf einem Notebook laufen so, und das angeblich dafuer war?!?

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

boote einfach wieder von der LiveCD und mounte Deine Festplatte. Dann wiederholst Du vielleich die letzten 5 Schritte noch einmal und schaust, was falsch gelaufen ist.

----------

## eine Sage

Hm, ich sehe gerade, ich hab die xfs-sources genommen und es steht "Auszug" neben, heisst das es ist kein ganzer Kernel-Source?

Das wuerde das erklaeren...

Welche empfehlt ihr? Ich habe eine XFS-Partition, brauche als Unterstuetzung dafuer!

Und hast du die 5 Schritte abgezaehlt oder geschaetzt?Oder muss ich den ganzen bootstrab Vorgang noch einmal machen!?

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

5 Schritte waren geschätzt. Denn Bootstrap muss Du wahrscheinlich nicht nochmal machen und der xfs-Kernel isch schon ein ganzer. Wahrscheinlich hast Du einen Fehler bei der Konfiguration gemacht.

----------

## eine Sage

Das ist aber sehr seltsam! Ich habe mich genau an die Anleitung gehalten!

Und ohne bootstrab scheints nicht zu gehen...

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

zur Not fang nochmal von vorne an und nimm ein Stage3-File. Dann kannst Du Dir das Bootstrappen sparen.

----------

## eine Sage

So das ganze nochmal gemacht...

Wieder sauber durchgelaufen, wieder alles gut bis zum umount /mnt/gentoo, weil device is ja wieder busy.

Der reboot dann, normal zu Beginn, stopping all, sending termination & kill signal, dann Bild schwarz, aber Laptop nicht aus!   :Crying or Very sad: 

Also genau wie letztes Mal!

So dann hart resettet, 

Wieder direkt in die Grubshell geflogen. Wieder Kernel angegeben, und wie zu erwarten war:

Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.

_

Das wars wieder. Mehr ist nicht, mehr will nicht sein!

Ich verzweifle hier... Ich weiss, es ist nicht ueblich/wird nicht gern gemacht, aber koennte sich einer das vielleicht genauer ansehen  ---> ein bisschen Nachhilfe per (L)ICQ geben?

Ich weiss echt nicht was ich falsch mache, habe mich genau an die Anleitung gehalten, mehr als genau sogar...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Egal

probier doch erst mal, den kernel auf diskette zu schreiben und damit zu booten ..

wenn das klappt, dann weißt du zumindest mal, das der kernel selber in ordnung

ist ..

d.h. 

von der livecd starten und dann dein system mounten, chroot ..

dann in /usr/src/linux

...

make menuconfig

make dep

make bzdisk (diskette sollte glaub ich schon im laufwerk sein)

..

dann kannste schon testen

----------

## eine Sage

Das Notebook hat leider kein Floppy!

Das muss wohl am Kernel liegen, ich meine er versucht ja zu starten...

Oder was kann das mit dem nicht funktionierenden Runterfahren zu tun haben?

Also es muesste ein Fehler bei Grub sein (weil mangelde Auswahl, direkt die Grubshell [hab vorhin die grub.conf noch einmal ueberprueft, alles richtig]), und ein Kernelfehler...

Das Notebook hat folgenden Aufbau:

- Transmeta CPU 533 MHz

- Chipsatz: ALI 1535+

- 14,1 XGA TFT-LCD mit 16,7 Mio. Farben

- Auflösung max. 1024 x 768

- VGA 16 MB shared Memory, 3D Grafik

- 128 MB SDRAM (erweiterbar, max. 512MB, PC133/PC100)

- 20 GB 2,5" 9,5 mm ATA100 IDE Festplatte

- 8x DVD-ROM/24x CD-ROM intern

- PCTel AC-Link Modem eingebaut, 56K/ V.90

- LAN 10/100Mbps intern

- Software Audio mit AC' 97 CODEC

- 2 interne Lautsprecher

Anschluesse:

1 x VGA-Anschluß für externen Monitor

4 x USB 1.1

1 x Parallelport LPT

1 x Seriell COM

1 x RJ11 für Modem

1 x RJ45 für LAN / Netzwerk / DSL

1 x Infrarot

1 x Lautsprecher

1 x Micro

Was muss der Kernel alles unterstuetzen dafuer?

...

Ausserdem, was ist (ein) PCMCIA(-Anschluss)?

----------

## eine Sage

Sagt mal Leute, langsam zweifle ich echt an mir!

Ich habe schon wieder einen nicht bootenden Kernel gebaut!!!!

Hab alles genau gemacht wie in der Anleitung steht, den Kernel so konfiguiert wie da steht, natuerlich mit Crusoe Algorithmus (weil ja Transmeta-CPU).

Wie immer gelaufen, GRUB kommt mit der Shell an, der Kernel sagt nichts mehr nach "Ok, booting kernel".

Ich weiss nun echt nicht mehr was ich tun soll. Habe alle Optionen in menuconfig 3x angesehen.

Was ist an diesem Notebook so besonderes, dass das einfach nicht will?!?!   :Mad: 

Wer mir da raushilft verdient meine ewige Dankbarkeit...

Meint ihr es hilft meine Kernelconfig zu posten? Ich muesste die wohl abtippen, aber wenns sein muss mach ich das, wenns nur hilft.

Also bitte nehme sich mir einer an   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Egal

vielleicht solltest du es mal mit lilo, anstatt Grub versuchen ..

im englischen Install-Howto steht glaube ich ganz unten auch

drin wie das geht .. vielleicht klappts ja so

Ich hab auch noch ein paar Probleme mit Grub .. (ja er bootet auch

nur in die Grub-Shell)  :Smile: 

----------

## eine Sage

Aha, das lag anscheinend an XFS... nun, ohne, gehts! Allerdings habe ich keinen Netzwerktreiber einkompiliert wie es aussieht.

Nun habe ich nur noch ein paar eher kosmetische Probleme...

zB sagt er beim Kernel booten min. 100x

"ali: AC97 CODEC read timed out."

Was heisst das? Ist das schlimm? Kann ich das problemlos deaktivieren, wenn ich es gefunden habe?

----------

